# Any thoughts??



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi there...I know this is a thyroid message board...but I have looked all over and cant figure out whats going on. I feel so crappy and no energy at all. I may have some thyroid issues going on as well. I am going to see endo today, but my doctor also did an EBV titer on me as well. Has anyone here been tested for that and understand the ranges? If so I will post my results. Again, I know this is a thyroid board and I have posted here several times for that, but everyone seems so knowlegable, that I thought I would see if anyone could help out in that dept as well.

Thanks so much

Kim


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Hi there...I know this is a thyroid message board...but I have looked all over and cant figure out whats going on. I feel so crappy and no energy at all. I may have some thyroid issues going on as well. I am going to see endo today, but my doctor also did an EBV titer on me as well. Has anyone here been tested for that and understand the ranges? If so I will post my results. Again, I know this is a thyroid board and I have posted here several times for that, but everyone seems so knowlegable, that I thought I would see if anyone could help out in that dept as well.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Kim


This may help; I don't know what tests you had.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ebv/tab/test

My oral surgeon said I had EBV so I had my doc run the test and sure enough. I had to take Valtrex.

This of course does not mean you do not have thyroid problems. Many things happen to those of us w/depressed immune systems.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply and the link. It's all so confusing. I had all titers done for HBV...all were negative except for the EBV nuclear one, it was positive. I know they can tell by looking at the results if you have a currrent infection, reactivation or old, past infection.

Thanks again for the reply


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Thanks so much for the reply and the link. It's all so confusing. I had all titers done for HBV...all were negative except for the EBV nuclear one, it was positive. I know they can tell by looking at the results if you have a currrent infection, reactivation or old, past infection.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply


You are welcome; don't be a stranger. Let us know!


----------

